# amish pike island



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been fishing pike for 25 years and the crap that goes on up there makes me sick. The amish are not pollite. they do what ever they want. Ihave watched them limit out go to car and come back and do it again. I HAVE NEVER SEEN A GAME WARDEN at pike WV has a two walleye limit 18 inches. witch IS OHIO LAW too. anyone got any suggestions on what can be done ? Calling dont work , maybe amish season will.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You forgot, they have Fles in their beards too ! LOL


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

WalleyeKID, I suggest you call the ODNR, give them all the info you can and you have done your part as best possible. As far as "amish season" GROW UP KID" there are bad in any group of people, how about punk season? The amount of racial comments on this board this week has me wondering what kind of people are using this site!


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

yea right you go and witness this mess yourself before you call somebody a punk you dont know. Im not a racist just seems odnrs rules dont apply to them.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I call them the way I see them and the comments you made were out of line thus, in my eyes, making them/you a Punk. You have all of 4 posts only one of which was helpful at all, ice thickness at piedmont. You say Amish poachers, I have seen many hillbilly poachers, oriental poachers etc etc. You can get your point across without making issue of someones ancestry.

The comments that you think are cute are OFFENSIVE to some so please think before you type.


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

You into name calling? Icall them the way I see them too. Its not just the amish , they just seem to blatently do it. If you got any ideas other than just calling odnr lets here them because nothing seems to work.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Easy guys.... you both make good points and Papa is right, there are bad in every ethnic group so deal with it and move on. Now to address your question, get a good identification of them, license numbers ( yup even buggies have licenses) and take pictures of them proudly holding there stringers and then turn them over to the DNR. 

I used to get all worked up over issues like these and as I got older, I realized it will always happen, do what you can to get them busted and move on. Its just not worth getting all stressed out over it. Also remember to never confront folks, they will just up and leave before anyone can adress the issue, or worse yet, if there packing as about 90% of the folks on here are, they would just as well shoot you since there already lawbreakers already.

Get your pictures, be nice and do the reverse psychology, 3 times I have acted so impressed with folks and there over harvest, they proudly held up the stringers for me to take there pictures.  2 of them got cited and the other plate number didnt match up to the car description so that one never had enough credibiity to go to court with but the the local warden has the picture and the car on his BOLO list.

Salmonid


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

good post I think I will get some pictures Im not about getting anything started on here.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

1-800-POACHER for bag limit violations. 

Also, don't just call and say "there's a dude here overharvesting" (notice, no reference to ethnicity ) You need to get details. Vehicle descriptions, license or boat numbers, anything you can do to get details of the infractions so WHEN the wildlife officers show up, they can find exactly who they're looking for. 

And, if you call the number, they may not show up immediately, but hopefully will get there at some point. If there's enough calls and information given, you'll get results. 

Wildlife officers are spread thin, and they do a thankless job. We need to help them as much as we can to stop these issues from happening.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoaa there Papascott, just cooooool down before you make all us "Papa's" look like old hard a$$es. I have to take up here for the kid. I long lived in Amish country and worked with many Amish. Became frinds with several and fished and hunted with them. While not all, but MANY have a blantant disregard for fish and game laws and real disregard for trespass laws. They often try to defend it by claiming that the English (that's what they call us) hunt/fish for sport while they do it out of sustenance. We all know that that claim is not true or, like native americans, they would be afforded special considerations for "food hunts." In reality it is just plain and simple disregard and by and large it is true. Seen it and lived it for several years. Even had a group of 8 Amish take a nice buck from a friends kid one year after one of them shot it, already down, on the ground. It's not racism its reality about an unfortunatly large percentage of a small group of people.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with walley kid to and don't appreciate seein him jumped on for stating what he saw. He just identified whom it was that was doing it. The amish have long felt that the rules of the rivers and land do not apply to them. Now I am sure that some do abide by rules but for the most part they are the "rudest polite people" you will ever meet. LIke someone else on the forum said, they'll cast acrosss 6 peoples lines and say ohhh sorry sorrry, and then do it again thier next cast....... Now I guess I could say that a caucasian man did it, but thats not true, I can narrow it down to Amish and then that rules out a lot of people..

It was also quite obvious he was joking about Amish season.... People who can't take a joke are ridiculous, its those who take everything so serious that really makes things worse. 

I've also heard the same thing about the greenup dam, said they'll load up buckets of illegal hybrids dump them in their cars and come back for more.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Menonites drive cars.Some Amish have the characteristics stated and some dont .I dont think what the kid said was racist,I would get all info then call ODNR.Punk season-now thats funny!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't we have a *long discussion* last year about Ohio laws vs WV laws? Something to the effect that the WV fish regs *only apply* when on WV land and/or in the water. I very clearly remember because *I *was under the impression that it was 2 fish (walleye of course) and they had to be 18" as stated. Then many people came on saying that I was wrong and it was 10 fish in the aggregate of which up to 6 could be walleye, and the others saugers & saugeye, while on the Ohio shoreline. Allegedly, people had talked to game wardens and such to find this out. As I may fish the Ohio side this weekend, I sure would like this clarified. As for the Amish, don't know enough about them to comment, so I'll keep my trap shut on that part!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online). This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement. For all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted bass 6 (singly or in combination) None

Sauger & Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination ) None 

Striped, Hybrid Striped, White & Yellow Bass None (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None 

Muskellunge 2 30 inches 

Northern Pike 2 28 inches 
(I really wish that Lake Erie and tribs. had the same regulations for Pike)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> or worse yet, if there packing as about 90% of the folks on here are,
> Salmonid


Is that a serious comment, or am I just reading that wrong, because it seems to be about the worse reference I've read in this thread that has obviously spiraled out of control overall.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

yoders = disregard for game laws ........their religion does not give them the rite to break the law but 1 thing thats good about them is they do make some great cheese


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

living and working with amish all my life i have come to realize no law applies to them.i always have to laugh when people talk about how wonderful they are.if you grew up with them and work with them you would have completly different view of the amish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Erie, I was merely making it a point that you should never confront any offender as many people ( including about 90% of the folks I know from this board) are nowadays packing a gun with them. Im still not sure how you could have misread that?????? PM me please as I was not trying to offend anyone

Salmonid


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

You can tell a lot about a group of people by the way they treat there women and animals. Disobeying game laws, I've witnessed it many times at Pike Island, rudeness you wouldn't believe.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

The overall tone of this thread is a bit disagreeable to me. I don't have much experience dealing with the amish but to make vague generalizations about a group of people based upon the actions of a few, IMO, is very dangerous. I prefer to take each person as an individual no matter of race, creed, religion, or any other term we use for categorization.

And like Salmonid said, it's not worth getting all worked up over. There's nothing we can do outside of notifying the appropriate authorities.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Papascott said:


> You say Amish poachers, I have seen many hillbilly poachers, oriental poachers etc etc.


Go down to the rocky or chagrin river during the spring steelhead spawning season to witness ORVIS POACHERS. It's great to see guys dressed expensively with expensive fly rigs stringering trout snagged in the dorsal or tail. Not all fly-guys are lining/snagging fish in knee-deep water or less, but a few are around doing it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

if i see you doing something that u shouldnt be whether u are amish, menonite, american or what ever nationality u are and i will turn you in or say something to you whether you are packing heat or not. and if ya shot me at least i did what i thought was right and you on the other hand will be someones butt buddy for the rest of your life.


----------



## bigkatuna (Apr 7, 2007)

hey walley kid i bet you have never broke the law, and if we do you got a problem with that ISHMAEL


----------



## bigkatuna (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL! makenna


----------

